# Anyone have a "jumpy muscle" in their tummy?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2000)

Hello all. I have a "jumpy muscle" (best way I can describe how it feels) in my stomach. It started up this morning. I recall having this a couple of months ago or so, and it stayed around for a week or two and then went away, so I didn't think much about it. Now that it is back, I was wondering if it might be related to the IBS. I did take one of my anti-spasmodic tablets early this a.m., but have taken those for over two years....can't recall if I had taken the meds last time this occured. I guess I should have paid more attention. Oh, well, let me know what you all think when you get a moment.Thanks!


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

IBS used to be called "spastic colon" . When I have these spasms, kicks, convulsive movements I take a stong cup of chamomile tea. 2 tsp of chammomile to 1 teacup of water, let steep 20 - 30 minutes, strain. I used to drink up to 1 quart a day. Always works. These spasms are dangerous because they can twist a gut.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

How can you say you have a "jumpy muscle"???It's not because you have the feeling that it is a "jumpy muscle" that it's a muscle that jump.If you see it, and is on an external muscle, it is called myoclonic or fasciculation.I do have fasciculation since mid 1993. I'm stuck with this new syndrome called BFS (Benign Fasciculation Syndrome). It's not harmful but annoying.So i have IBS and BFS!you can see at: http://neuro-mancer.mgh.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi under Neuromuscular.Good luckbye------------------


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2000)

Any more comments no the danger factor? is that really possible, that it can hurt you? I didnt think that but then what do I know!? I get things like that too, they usually change and vary and move around my body,though.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Michelle, this is a common symptom for IBSers if you haven't read this its pretty good. http://www.jhu.edu/~jhumag/0497web/gastro1.html ------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2000)

Hi mitchd,Is your "jumpy muscle" an involuntary movement of a muslce that you can feel ? If so , it is very likely to be amagnesium deficiency - I see this all the time in my pratice (Lic.Nutr.consultant). An involuntary muscle twitch is most classic magnesium def. symptom. It can come and go. Most people are magnesium deficient anyway. Add magnesium - do not simulatneously add calcium because, although the body does need calcium - it is a magnesium antagonist and we sdo not know if you are deficient in it - more likely the mag. Try adding some magnesium for a couple weeks - almost positive that is it. I am not giving advice as an NC here just one IBSer to another. Please let me know how you make out.Svargo


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Svargo:How much magnesium should she take? I've heard too much can cause D.Also, I heard you should always take calcium and magnesium together so that you are not getting too much of one that will unblance the other. Is this true in most cases but ok to take magnesium alone when you a deficiency?Sorry for the confusing post. I've takin my Paxil and am falling asleep at the Board!







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 01-06-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2000)

I've been down with a "jumpy stomach" before. My doctor explained it as this...when your intestinal muscles get inflammed or aggrevated they contract irratically. This causes spasms like the ones you are having. When I first was diagnosed with this, I had this often, but I take medications which help and I don't have a problem with it. You might want to check with you doc to see if this is what you have. It's a very common thing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks for the magnesium tip very interesting somehow I must have missed that.The malfuntion in the receptors to the digestive tract seems to be the cause to the spasms or at least thats what they think.The article I posted above is very informative and by one of the top doctors in the country. Although there is newer more refine research, it still boils down to about the same thing.------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2000)

Hi-Right JeanG - Yes, generally people should take calcium AND magnesium. But in cases where there is a mag. deficiency - you need to take more of it. If you are taking calcium that is ok - it is just that extra magnesium would be required as the calcium is a magnesium antagonist. As far as dosing - it always makes sense to start low and add as tolerated. And yes, too much magnesium can cause D. As far as stating a specific dose -I have to state clearly that I am not saying this as an NC but from one IBSer to another. It is also difficult to state a dose because she is not a patient of mine and I know nothing of her particulars. However, I think to start as low as 25 elemental mgs would be safe D-wise. This is very little - if that is tolerated, it should be increased. Magnesium glycinate is the least likely type to cause D. A usual dose is 200-400mgs for magnesium glycinate. Also, as with Vitamin C - if magnesium is slowly increased, with the dose spread throughout the day, the bowel develops a tolerance much more readily.One thing for people taking Calcium for D - it is a magnesium antagonist - keep that in mind. Actually, Caltrate's active ingredient, calium carbonate, is one of the most poorly absorbed (into the system) types of calcium - that is partly why it can work in the intestines to stop D -- that is another story. Anyway, I hope this helps. If it is a muscle twitch - magnesium to the rescue !Svargo (Yes, that is name !)


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the info Svargo. It's always helpful to know where to start, rather than just guess!







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2000)

thank you all for your responses. Regarding the magnesium....I didn't know that...thanks svargo. I take a daily C vitamin that has calcium in it. I am a type C and have to take regular doses of citracel...or else I am in trouble!Forgive me, but are there certain foods that contain magnesium...or is a supplement better and should I buy this at a pharmacy or at a health food store? Many thanks to all. I am so happy once again to not feel "like some raving lunatic" or feel "utterly alone" in the struggle with my sometimes strange symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2000)

Mitchd -It is difficult to get enough magnesium in foods these days - depleted soil. Yes, do get a supplement. Actually, I am glad to hear that you are a C in this case - the magnesium could really help you with the C - after you start the magnesium and get settled on dosing (see other posts for details) you may want to add vitamin C - many people also very deficient in it. It also alone and especially together with the magnesium can really help with C ! First start the mag and keep me posted with responses - then we'll see about the rest. I think you will be pleasantly surprised -perhaps with the mag alone."see ya",Svargo


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The depleted soil idea is a favorite of the alternative medical vulture culture, but that's all it seems. I haven't come across any major problem in the US regardng magnesium deficiency.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

That's strange. The nutritional books I've read all mention it as a cause of lowered nutrients in some foods.Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Maybe the books were printed on paper from trees grown in depleted soils.


----------

